# Crack-smoking Cop Wants Job Back or Money



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Sep 2011)

The worst part of this story isn't the unbelievable gall of this person but that, in talking with folks at work, this clown will get a hefty payout just to make it go away.

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2011/09/26/18742266.html
TORONTO — A former Brantford, Ont., cop who was caught on police video smoking crack cocaine and snorting Oxycontin in his cruiser is fighting to get his job back or secure a financial settlement from the service. 

Jeffrey Servos was a Brantford cop for six years. In 2009, he pleaded guilty to one count of possessing cocaine and was also hit with 16 Police Services Act charges. 
He resigned from the force that year after a series of plea bargains rather than serve three months in jail. The police act charges were withdrawn after he resigned. 

In March, Servos filed a complaint to the Ontario Human Rights Tribunal alleging "discrimination in employment on the basis of disability." 
Servos claims a doctor told him "his employer (Brantford police) had failed in its duty to accommodate his drug-related disability" and there may be grounds for getting his job back or a financial settlement. 
Servos appeared before the tribunal in Toronto on Sept. 16 to testify and his case was adjourned. No date has been set for the half-day hearing that was ordered.  
   
The tribunal hearing was told Servos had notified his superiors of his drug problem and was sent for rehabilitation three times. 
In an unprecedented move, his superiors placed a pinhole camera in his cruiser and a GPS on his personal vehicle to monitor his movements to determine if he was drug-free. 
The surveillance video showed Servos snorting a prescription painkiller and smoking crack cocaine in his cruiser while on duty in June 2007. 

Servos told an Ontario court he used cocaine while on duty one night in May 2007. That night he fired four rounds into a van that police cruisers had boxed in. 
Two of the shots went through the van's windshield and one of them hit a 15-year-old who was a passenger in the van. The girl was treated for a gunshot wound to her left arm. 

The province's Special Investigation's Unit didn't charge him for the shooting. 
The shooting took place just a day after police received a tip about an officer named Jeff buying painkillers. Police said there were calls from other drug dealers who claimed a cop robbed them. 
A urine test revealed Servos had also been taking methadone and ephedrine — a nasal congestion medication that can also be used as a stimulant or weight loss aid. 

Oxycontin is a prescription painkiller used for medium to severe pain. 
Brantford police refused to comment on the case Monday because of ongoing litigation. 

Brantford is located about 100 km southwest of Toronto.


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Sep 2011)

I know what you mean about hefty payouts to make things go away. 

Interesting.


----------



## Container (27 Sep 2011)

In the RCMP adjudications, some of my favorite reading, there have been several instances where we have successfully chased away drug using cops without paying them out. Im thinking of two in particular.

In my experience with municipal police they are alot more bulldog and get rid of people easier- Im hoping they fight this tooth and nail. A cop that risks the public and his co workers barely deserves air.


----------



## dogger1936 (27 Sep 2011)

Thats crack heads for yah. That money will hopefully be enough to put him in the ground. I've seen it with soldiers as well. Luckly crackheads have a short shelf life.


----------



## Container (27 Sep 2011)

going off the details in the article, and who knows how accurate they are, the individual can't take ownership over his issues and decided what side he'd like to play on.

Its got to be hard to go from having all that money tospend on drugs to having to scrounge like the rest of the people destroyed by drugs.


----------



## Angry56789 (27 Sep 2011)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> In March, Servos filed a complaint to the Ontario Human Rights Tribunal alleging "discrimination in employment on the basis of disability."
> Servos claims a doctor told him "his employer (Brantford police) had failed in its duty to accommodate his drug-related disability" and there may be grounds for getting his job back or a financial settlement.
> Servos appeared before the tribunal in Toronto on Sept. 16 to testify and his case was adjourned. No date has been set for the half-day hearing that was ordered.




Disability? Wow....I don't even know what to say. How does this guy even have a leg to stand on when he plea bargained his dismissal from the police service in exchange for no further criminal action.....


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Sep 2011)

We need a "leg to stand on" emoticon.......



			
				Angry56789 said:
			
		

> Disability? Wow....I don't even know what to say. How does this guy even have a leg to stand on  when he plea bargained his dismissal from the police service in exchange for no further criminal action.....


My  :2c:


----------



## Robert0288 (28 Sep 2011)

And this summs up why I don't like the human rights tribunals.  You try to fire somone from stealing from the register, they counter sue for their job/financial settlement that you did not provide enough oversight which allowed them to steal in the first place :facepalm:
/rant

I seriously hope the only thing he gets out of the ordeal is a 1 way trip to a drug treatment center.


----------



## dogger1936 (28 Sep 2011)

Angry56789 said:
			
		

> Disability? Wow....I don't even know what to say. How does this guy even have a leg to stand on when he plea bargained his dismissal from the police service in exchange for no further criminal action.....



It's no differnt in the military. Addictions are classified as a disability and if a member goes through treatment he's "cured'. Our zero percent drug policy died a long long time ago. Fact is I know many member who were caught went to "treatment" and carried on with their careers. Some got caught again within their year C&P and got the boot; and that causes issues when said member OD's on civi street (cause he's a drug addict as he had been when he joined) and the family says the army didnt help him enough.


----------



## mariomike (28 Sep 2011)

"TORONTO - A former Brantford cop who was caught on police video smoking crack cocaine and snorting Oxycontin in his cruiser will not get job reinstatement or a financial settlement from the service, a human rights body has ruled.":
http://www.brantfordexpositor.ca/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=3312664

"Cook left the door open, however, for Servos to allege "discrimination and failure to accommodate his disability during employment" with Brantford Police. A half-day in-person hearing will be scheduled to consider whether the six-year cop is permitted to bring his application against police."


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Sep 2011)

Yea but,

"Cook left the door open, however, for Servos to allege "discrimination and failure to accommodate his disability during employment" with Brantford Police. A half-day in-person hearing will be scheduled to consider whether the six-year cop is permitted to bring his application against police."


----------



## Container (28 Sep 2011)

Its one win though...hopefully being spin dried three times is enough accomodation for drug addicted police officer.......right?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Sep 2011)

I'd like to see him sued for costs when he loses.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (28 Sep 2011)

When you expand your hiring selection to be more inclusive...


----------



## Good2Golf (28 Sep 2011)

The family of the 15-year old girl that took a round to her arm when Constable Crackhead showed up on the scene needs to sue his arse.  The SIU needs to decide to review the case and charge Servos.

 :2c:

Regards
G2G


----------



## Angry56789 (29 Sep 2011)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> It's no differnt in the military. Addictions are classified as a disability and if a member goes through treatment he's "cured'. Our zero percent drug policy died a long long time ago. Fact is I know many member who were caught went to "treatment" and carried on with their careers. Some got caught again within their year C&P and got the boot; and that causes issues when said member OD's on civi street (cause he's a drug addict as he had been when he joined) and the family says the army didnt help him enough.



I recall reading something like that about a former member on a news website at one point in time this year.


----------

